# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ***** ویژگی های دوزیستان *****

## drmoslem

دوزیستان، بخشی از زندگی را در آب و بقیه را در خشکی سپری می کنند. تاکنون بیش از ۲۵۰ گونه آنها شناخته شده است. از نظر تکاملی، حد واسط ماهی ها و خزندگان هستند. این رده، از حدود ۳۰۰ میلیون سال قبل، در کره زمین پیدا شده اند.
ویژگی های دوزیستان
 ۱- نوزاد دوزیستان ابتدا در آب زندگی و با آبشش تنفس می کند و به مرور ساختمان بدن آنها
عوض میشود تا به موجود کامل تبدیل شود (دگردیسی).
 ۲- پوست بدن مرطوب، نرم و نازک و بدون پولک، پریا مو است.
 ۳- تعداد انگشتان ۴ تا ۵ عدد است و بین انگشتان پاهای عقب پرده وجود دارد که به امر شنا
کمک می کند.
 ۴- نوزاد گیاهخوار و جانور بالغ گوشتخوار است 
. ۵- مجاری بینی با حفره دهان ارتباط دارد.
 ۶- قلب نوزاد دو حفره ای و قلب جانور بالغ سه حفره ای است (دودهلیز و یک بطن).
 ۷- خونسردند (دمای بدن انها تابع محیط و متغیر است).
دوزیست نابالغ میتواند  مثل ماهی خط جانبی داشته باشد8

۸- لقاح، داخلی یا خارجی است و فاقد پرده های رویانی (جنینی) هستند.
۹- نوزاد، مطلقاً آبزی و جانور بالغ هم درآب و هم در خشکی زندگی میکند.
۱۰- جمجمه، دو استخوان برجسته به نام کندیل دارد و دندهها به جناغ سینه متصل نیستند. 



11-تنفس در دوزیستان به وسیله برانش، شش، پوست، حفره دهانی یا حلق صورت می گیرد. 
12- از مغز ۱۰ جفت عصب خارج میشود.
13 سه هزار گونه دوزیست در دنیا وجود دارند .
14 این جانوران دارای اندام های حرکتی 5 انگشتی می باشند .
15 نوزاد همه ی دوزیستان آبزی هستند . وبا آبشش تنفس می کنند .
:16 دوزیستان معمولأ نمی توانند مدت زیادی از آب دور باشند .
17دوزیستان مکانیزمی برای نوشیدن آب از را ه دهان را ندارند و آب را از طریق پوست خود جذب می کنند .
 18دوزیستان مانند خزندگان پوست اندازی می کنند .
19همه ی دوزیستان در پوست خود مقداری سم دارند



 20.سم روی پوست دوزیستان هم برای دفاع و هم برای مرهمی بر زخم های ایجاد شده در پوست به کار می آید
 دوزیستان تحمل آب شور را ندارند . برای همین است در ساحل دریا قورباغه یافت نمی شود .21
22.تنها دو زیستی که می تواند در صحرا زندگی کند قورباغه ی بیل پا ( قورباغه ی گورکن ) است . او قادر است برای مدتی در محیطی کاملأ خشک زندگی کند . بعغد از آن برای نمناک کردن پوست خود به زیر زمین پناه می برد .
: 23.دوزیستان حیواناتی درنده خو هستند که به تناسب اندازه اشان هر طعمه ای را می توانند شکار کرده و ببلعند . غذای آ ن ها از کرم ، حشرات ، حلزون و انواع بی مهرگان دیگر است .

بعضی از انواع دوزیستان می توانند نوع کوچکی از مار ، پرنده و پستانداران کوچک را شکار کنند .24
.
با تشکر از توجه تان  مسلم مصلی نژاد
نظر یادتون نره

----------


## elahe97m

perfecT.. :Yahoo (83):

----------

